# I'm thinkin sanchezi??



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure this is a sanchezi but i figured i'd see what anyone else has to say...the dark bands on the end of his anal and tail fin are only visible after he gets stressed out as well as the redness in his eye; at any ordinary time the ends of his anal and tail fin are clear as are his eyes. He's 5 inches TL


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

from the scutes on his belly i'd say its a sanchezi


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like sanchezi to me too


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

def. sanchezi


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm thinkin Sanchezi too.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah sanchezi but it looks different from most sanchezis I've seen, if it weren't for the clearly visable scutes I would have thought that it may possably be somthing else.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Alright...cleaned this thread up. Keep the college humor in the lounge and out of the information forums.

_Serrasalmus sanchezi_


----------

